# Nvidia unleashes the Titan



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nvidia has finally lift the curtain off its GK110 based desktop GPU and maximumPC has reviewed it too. Although already present in the form of business computer and supercomputer, the GK110 has been officially released for desktop by Nviidia.Main features:> Double the performance of GTX680 with a single gpu card> Whisper quite, even in 3-way SLI> Priced almost same ass GTX690> Much lower noise, power consumption, heat dissipation> 6 GB GDDR5 memory> ~2300 CUDA cores> Software adjustable geforce gtx logo > Targetable gpu temperatureNow that's why I just love Nvidiasourcs: Nvidia Unleashes the Titan | Maximum PC

> Alluminium casing instead of magnesium alloy> board makers are not alloweed to make any modifivations, so all  cards will look the same> 1" smaller than GTX 690> Better thermal paste than GTX 690, that can absorbe heat twice more efficiently than the one used in GTX 690


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/CMkBRMN.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, $999 is the price announced by Nvidia, and isn't that great that a new most ridiculously fast GPU is available at the same prices as that of current most ridiculously fast GPU? I wonder when Intel will release a CPU for this card to prevent bottlenecks by the CPU.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

Is $999 price point an indication of titan beating the 690 fair and square??

I mean why would they price it similarly with their flagship product? Should make some sense.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 19, 2013)

@ TKIN

*i.imgur.com/ts8xdmU.png


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, whatever, overpriced or else, I like the card, I love Nvidia.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2013)

Guru3D has a lengthy preview too:-

GeForce GTX Titan preview - Article

Monitor overclocking, seriously?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Yes , if a monitor has the capability of going higher than the default 60hz refresh rate, it will do so and give higher fps with v-sync cap.
I guess more light will be thrown on this when the benches come out after a couple of days.

Tomshardware was hinting at a performance between a 690 and 7970 ghz edition crossfire. 
Lets see how this turns out to be.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @ TKIN
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ts8xdmU.png



Exactly. One would go for 2x HD7970 instead.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Yeah with double power consumption, noise, heat, space and not to forget, micro stuttering which is horrible sometimes in cf. No such issues with a single gpu and especially with one this quiet, efficient yet powerful.
Nvidia's reference design of titan is by far the most perfect one ever implemented in a single gpu card. Board makers like asus/evga claim to be thinking in a different perspective to outdo
nvidia's reference. Lets see what they bring into the table. Since this won't be a limited edition card and will be available just like 6xx gpu's, expect discounts and rebates from vendors. India is a complete different story though.

This beast just needs a 550w psu to run which was simply unheard of before for a card claiming to offer such high performance. 
Even if it turns out to be slower than a 690, it will still have its pros and that too big ones like mentioned above.

Don't forget the compute performance. Its one of the major usp of titan and nvidia has unlocked all 64 DP units in this one. One can toggle to enable or disable fp64 units through nvidia control panel on the fly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nvidia beats amd when it comes to power consumption, efficiency, heat, noise, and other multi gpu setup troubles, maybe thats the reason most supercomputers use nvidia's gpu. Even the current fastest supercomputer is based on titan. One can either go for equal performance at lower cost or slightly more performance at much higher cost with lower heat dissipation, noise, power consumption. The power consumption is the variable which does shows its benefit in the long run.

Nvidia beats amd when it comes to power consumption, efficiency, heat, noise, and other multi gpu setup troubles, maybe thats the reason most supercomputers use nvidia's gpu. Even the current fastest supercomputer is based on titan. One can either go for equal performance at lower cost or slightly more performance at much higher cost with lower heat dissipation, noise, power consumption. The power consumption is the variable which does shows its benefit in the long run.

A few more articles:*www.anandtech.com/show/6763/highend-meets-small-form-factor-geforce-titan-in-falcon-northwests-tikihttp://www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1

A few more articles:*www.anandtech.com/show/6763/highend-meets-small-form-factor-geforce-titan-in-falcon-northwests-tikihttp://www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ 





> At idle the Tiki benefits from tons of power gating on the two big consumers in the system (Intel's Core i7 and NVIDIA's GF Titan), my test system only drew 50.5W at the wall - that's actually less power than a slim Xbox 360 at idle. Under load it's a different story however. The Titan equipped Tiki pulled a peak of 323.5W, but sustained power consumption with a GPU heavy workload was 286.5W.



 WTH??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Price is unacceptable.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Yeah expect for the Ultra Rich


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Or Ultra dumb-head. Lets hope reviewers will do a shootout against similarly priced configs, say a 7950 triple CF which costs $100 lesser than this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nvidia targeted 3 user groups with the consumer Titan, the CUDA developers, high end gamers and high end small form factor gaming rigs. It's just not targeted at mainstream audience. And I dont think the price is not justified (without duties ). $1000 for the world's fastest graphic card with much lower heat, noise (3 way sli is whisper quite at full load), heat generation is alright IMO.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

7950 tri CF  Meant for dumb-heads for sure.
I mean, no sane person in the planet having disposable income will spend on three guzzling and noisy gpu's.
Scaling will be inconsistent and unworthy.
Besides, the problems associated with three cards in CF is way worse than two.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2013)

When would the owners be allowed to post the benchmarks of this card?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Benches coming tomorrow mate.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

I found the person who will buy this card! I know this is too much trolling but dont ban me for this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/170402-advice-my-frndz.html#post1846021


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Feb 20, 2013)

i will buy this card!

and with all the advanced next gen techs it offers...  i think 65k is a reasonable price for this. gtx 690 is of the same price where it offers only 2 gigs of effective vram and the titan has 6 gigs of it... so one dont have to worry about bottlenecking of any sorts.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I found the person who will buy this card! I know this is too much trolling but dont ban me for this
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/170402-advice-my-frndz.html#post1846021



It was hilarious mate. 

On a serious note, somebody please close or delete that thread.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It was hilarious mate.
> 
> On a serious note, somebody please close or delete that thread.



Yeah i know that thread should be deleted before that guy starts crying why he posted in TDF


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 7950 tri CF  Meant for dumb-heads for sure.
> I mean, *no sane person in the planet having disposable income will spend on three guzzling and noisy gpu's.*
> Scaling will be inconsistent and unworthy.
> Besides, the problems associated with three cards in CF is way worse than two.




Neither those sane persons are going to spend so much on a single GPU if it offers far lesser performance than comparative dual GPU setups which are cheaper also.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Neither those sane persons are going to spend so much on a single GPU if it offers* far lesser performance than comparative dual GPU setups* which are cheaper also.



Lets see how it fares in the benches tomorrow. Compute is a different scenario altogether and compute performance does not scale in dual gpu's at all and is limited to single gpu performance.
But if this performs close to a 690, its going to be a breakthrough in gpu industry especially considering its power consumption which is just higher than a 7970 ghz ed 

Ok here's a link to show some statistics. the results aren't debatable in any form though. Guys, take it purely from a statistical point of view.

*Nvidia GPUs Weather Tough PC Market in Q3, but Intel, AMD Suffer*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2013)

if i m not wrong titan is the name of a super computer i wonder what nvidia is implying here............


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Neither those sane persons are going to spend so much on a single GPU if it offers far lesser performance than comparative dual GPU setups which are cheaper also.


*Four reasons:*
*First:* No dual GPU will beat Titan, period, be it compute or gaming.
*Second:* Power consumption and heat, A 7970CF draws around 600w, this will draw 300w, and hence less temps, noise etc etc.
*Third:* More VRAM, max Vram for 7970 is 3GB, even in CF, this is a single card with 6GB accessible VRAM, this card, once purchased will remain valid till 2018 for sure.
*Fourth:* No microstuttering or compatibility issues that both CF and SLI has. Forget Tri CF/SLI, its a mess, and not everyone has 3xPcieX16 slot, more like 2xPcieX16+1xPcieX8 or even worse for most intel users, 2xPcieX8+1xPcieX4 

*This card is a wise investment for:*
1. Devs, specially cuda, open cl(compute) devs, a tesla costs 3-4 times more but provides only 10-20% increase, also tesla is a co processor, it has no display output, so no standalone. I might get a titan if I ever wish to learn compute, as far as platforms go, CUDA is more mature than Open CL, any given day.
2. Anyone who can spend enough for 7970CF, or 680SLI, believe it or not I can see at least a few hundred guys on guru 3d, hard ocp alone who has these kind of setups and the buzz there is many of them are considering the switch to titan.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

*@ gta0gagan *

 You are spot on buddy. Titan is currently world's fastest supercomputer and is situated in oakridge national laboratories. It has a huge cluster of amd opteron 8 core cpu's and nvidia K20X tesla gpu's.

Geforce Titan architecture is based on that tesla K20X gpu used in "Titan" supercomputer. Therefore its marketed in this fashion. 
The name "Titan" is honestly striking.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2013)

i may be wrong but my question is how many people bought 690 or 7990 or even 590/6990?very very less people.thats why this time AMD didn't even bothered to release a 7990 from its side and relied upon those custom 7990s from asus and all.same thing gonna happen with this.you won't need this much of performance for gaming,you only need this for bragging around or for developing purposes.for gaming 7970 or 680 are better choices and are more than enough for atleast foreseeable future.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Well there are many people who buy 7970 CF or 680 SLI. For them its good and for anything less its just a waste really. Maybe it will help to bring down the prices which will be good for others. As for now its not much of use for normal people.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Four reasons:*
> *First:* No dual GPU will beat Titan, period, be it compute or gaming.
> *Second:* Power consumption and heat, A 7970CF draws around 600w, this will draw 300w, and hence less temps, noise etc etc.
> *Third:* More VRAM, max Vram for 7970 is 3GB, even in CF, this is a single card with 6GB accessible VRAM, this card, once purchased will remain valid till 2018 for sure.
> ...



This. You are again spot on here. Its kind of a boon for aspiring cuda and open-cl devs. Everybody is starting to get serious on gpgpu computing and the future indeed lies there.
Buddy i was going through AMD's own open-cl documents ( it was like a crash course) and found it interesting and relative comfortable to grasp. You can go through them if you like. 

Open-cl code is basically modified "C" with pointer concepts completely stripped off. Titan is a serious product in this aspect. 



sukesh1090 said:


> i may be wrong but my question is how many people bought 690 or 7990 or even 590/6990?very very less people.thats why this time AMD didn't even bothered to release a 7990 from its side and relied upon those custom 7990s from asus and all.same thing gonna happen with this.you won't need this much of performance for gaming,you only need this for bragging around or for developing purposes.for gaming 7970 or 680 are better choices and are more than enough for atleast foreseeable future.



May not be in india but the market exists abroad. 690 sells believe it or not. The card's design and build will simply woo customers and titan draws inspiration from the same.
You can check hardocp, guru3d and other international forums to see the no. of users that have such setups. Titan really has a market considering the way its being marketed. 

People are also considering to buy a Titan tri-sli.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> i may be wrong but my question is how many people bought 690 or 7990 or even 590/6990?very very less people.thats why this time AMD didn't even bothered to release a 7990 from its side and relied upon those custom 7990s from asus and all.same thing gonna happen with this.you won't need this much of performance for gaming,you only need this for bragging around or for developing purposes.for gaming 7970 or 680 are better choices and are more than enough for atleast foreseeable future.


A. Not many in India, but abroad, the forums are full of people boasting 7970CF or 680SLI, no the question comes why not 690? Because, 690=2x680, now if you buy the dual GPU setup, later you could sell one off, or send one for RMA and still keep playing with the other, or its easier to install water cooling blocks on them individually, also note overall, 2x cards will have less temps and run cooler than the 690.

B. Amd never released the 7990 because of the same reason nVidia never released the 490, they couldn't keep the power consumption and heat in check, 2x7970 would draw around 500-600w, thereby crossing the pcie specs completely, also such a card would require probably 4x power connectors on one card and the power circuitry would be a mess, and cooling would be a nightmare.

This will sell man, this will sell good, people go dual gpu because dual gpu provides faster performance than the single gpu setup costing the same, eg: 2x7870>7970, but Titan=2x680, so the price vs performance breaks even, with that we have lower power consumption and heat, not to mention 3 times the VRAM over 680 and Twice that of 7970.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

I can buy three laptops in that price.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I can buy three laptops in that price.....


Yeah, but again I could buy 2xAlto for the price of Jazz, or 2xScorpio for the price of Fortuner, still people buy them, we won't, people will.

PS: It would sound better if you had said you could buy 3x 7950 for that price, your comparison is like apples to oranges, no offense


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Yeah, but again I could buy 2xAlto for the price of Jazz, or 2xScorpio for the price of Fortuner, still people buy them, we won't, people will.*
> 
> PS: It would sound better if you had said you could buy 3x 7950 for that price, your comparison is like apples to oranges, no offense



Agree. This behemoth probably wont best the 690 on a few comparisons, but then again it isnt meant to I guess. This one is for scalability (and for people who buy a merc instead of two accords) and nothing will come close in that regard I suppose. Waiting for the benchmarks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Titan will offer double the performance of GTX690, as said by Nvidia


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Titan will offer double the performance of GTX690, as said by Nvidia


Not hard to believe, cause of the 7.1B transistors, and the fact Tesla GPUs are really powerful, the hard to believe part is the 250w TDP.

*Holy hell, did you just say Titan=2x690?* I overlooked it, no way in heaven or hell that will happen, I think you mean 2x680, for that my comment above applies.

*My explanation:*

*250w TDP when gaming with compute units turned off from control panel.
400w TDP when using full compute.
*


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^ Or Ultra dumb-head. Lets hope reviewers will do a shootout against similarly priced configs, say a 7950 triple CF which costs $100 lesser than this.


Or  for AMD fanboys.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not hard to believe, cause of the 7.1B transistors, and the fact Tesla GPUs are really powerful, the hard to believe part is the 250w TDP.
> 
> *My explanation:*
> 
> ...



He he, 250 W TDP is really hard to believe. I don't agree on your explanation, no offence.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 20, 2013)

560Ti vs HD6950 days are back again nice


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Titan will offer double the performance of GTX690, as said by Nvidia



Where did u get this from?

A single titan as per early reviews performs an average of 44% above a gtx 680 across different games.This places it at around 55-60% of a gtx 690,not the double performance you suggested.

A gtx titan 3 way sli beats the gtx 690 quad sli.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> He he, 250 W TDP is really hard to believe. I don't agree on your explanation, no offence.


By TDP I mean nvidia's TDP 

*That means 250w=300-320w max load. *

*PS: I overlooked what he said, Titan=2x680, not 2x690, the TDP calculation still holds though.*



rock2702 said:


> Where did u get this from?
> 
> A single titan as per early reviews performs an average of 44% above a gtx 680 across different games.This places it at around 55-60% of a gtx 690,not the double performance you suggested.
> 
> A gtx titan 3 way sli beats the gtx 690 quad sli.


*Cr@p, I overlooked what he said, Titan=2x680, not 2x690. *

PS: Titan will be a lot faster than 680, not 44%, reason, ok, nearly 75% more cores, more bus width hence more bandwidth, more vram, more compute units for PhysX etc, more tessellation engines, overall Titan should be 70-90% faster than 680.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry, I ment twice the performance of GTX 680, not GTX 690


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> By TDP I mean nvidia's TDP
> 
> *That means 250w=300-320w max load. *
> 
> ...




Those 75% more cores are running at 15% lower speed. And very few games are VRAM limited at 1080p and even 1600p. Check the reviews of Sapphire 7970 6GB Toxic. I think, 70-90% will be best case scenario for Titan, on an average it will be far lesser.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2013)

well 6 gb vram lol we could load a whole game in there..........

p.s: somebody create a new thread detailing all the new features of titan.........


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Those 75% more cores are running at 15% lower speed. And very few games are VRAM limited at 1080p and even 1600p. Check the reviews of Sapphire 7970 6GB Toxic. I think, 70-90% will be best case scenario for Titan, on an average it will be far lesser.


Sapphire toxic means nothing, because 7970 was designed from ground up to be using 3GB, it simple can't tap into the 6GB VRAM, sort of when you give 2GB VRAM to say GT640, but check out the memory controllers of tesla series(there was whitepaper), it can actually utilize that 6GB, also a note here, I mentioned this earlier, Titan will be relevant till 1018 2018, i.e 5 yrs instead of the standard 3yrs for high end gpu these days, that also comes in play with the Titan's value as a gaming card.

I think Titan=80-120% of 690, depending on games, also remember a very important fact, *SLI does not yield 100% scaling,* when you are comparing Titan to a 680, it may be 60-70% faster, but when you take into account the SLI, the Titan will have an extra edge over the 690, that's why we are seeing such odd benchmarks.


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sapphire toxic means nothing, because 7970 was designed from ground up to be using 3GB, it simple can't tap into the 6GB VRAM, sort of when you give 2GB VRAM to say GT640, but check out the memory controllers of tesla series(there was whitepaper), it can actually utilize that 6GB, also a note here, I mentioned this earlier, *Titan will be relevant till 1018, i.e 5 yrs instead of the standard 3yrs for high end gpu these days*, that also comes in play with the Titan's value as a gaming card.
> 
> I think Titan=80-120% of 690, depending on games, also remember a very important fact, *SLI does not yield 100% scaling,* when you are comparing Titan to a 680, it may be 60-70% faster, but when you take into account the SLI, the Titan will have an extra edge over the 690, that's why we are seeing such odd benchmarks.




(Guess it's 2018) We'll see that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> (Guess it's 2018) We'll see that.


Bandh, no cigarettes


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

is everyone comparing titan with GTX 680 or GTX 690?


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

I think this gen's cards will age faster, cause the primary two consoles will finally be on a level playing field with PC GPU.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> is everyone comparing titan with GTX 680 or GTX 690?


Both, if you take the 680, Titan is 60-70% faster, but if you take the 690 its about 80-120% of its performance, due to non 100% SLI scaling.



Skud said:


> I think this gen's cards will age faster, cause the primary two consoles will finally be on a level playing field with PC GPU.


Trudat 

Money....waste.... hell......


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah even toms hinted at a performance between 690 and 7970 ghz ed CF.
Lets see.

In fact titan isn't an exact match to gtx 680 in terms of architecture.

Albeit the fp64 DP units, there are other differences like:

*1. Shuffle instructions -* These basically allow data sharing between warps ( thread clusters) directly without going back into memory. Gtx 6xx did not feature these instructions and relied on conventional load/store methods which was relatively slower.

*2.Hyper Q - *Hyper‐Q enables multiple CPU cores to launch work on a single GPU simultaneously, thereby dramatically increasing GPU utilization and significantly reducing CPU idle times.

*3.Grid Management System -*Think of this simply as a new and improved scheduler. Grids basically constitute work items or threads and their dispatch and execution is handled efficiently.

*4. GPUDirect - *GPUDirect is a capability that enables GPUs within a single computer, or GPUs in different servers located across a network, to directly exchange
                          data without needing to go to CPU/system memory. Lets say it directly access ssd's or even hdd's just like a conventional cpu does. 

Its kind of build for HPC from ground up. It does not matches exactly with a standard kepler SMX.

So its not simply a kepler with 15% lesser clocks and 75% more SMX.


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> So its not simply a kepler with 15% lesser clocks and 75% more SMX.



Neither all those jargons are going to improve frame rates/gameplay experience magically.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Neither all those jargons are going to improve frame rates/gameplay experience magically.


Yeah, they won't, these are more compute oriented, not that they will be needed anyway


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

Skud said:


> Neither all those jargons are going to improve frame rates/gameplay experience magically.



Those aren't jargons but are facts. 

*High-End Meets Small Form Factor: GeForce Titan in Falcon Northwest's Tiki*


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is that previously people used to point out to compute as Advantage in AMD and Disadvantage in Nvidia and Now they completely ignore the Compute power of Titan?
Also why are not the power efficiency and heat generated important factors.... Dont you think the decreased cost of ownership and maintainance will be more advantage in long run; when compared to buying a GC for say 4k or even 10k less and paying extra for cooling and electricity bills?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe lower power consumption, lower noise, lower heat dissipation for some extra money is worth it. Reduced electricity bills (the power consumption difference is considerable), much lower system temperatures->higher overclocability.


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sapphire toxic means nothing, because 7970 was designed from ground up to be using 3GB, it simple can't tap into the 6GB VRAM, sort of when you give 2GB VRAM to say GT640, but check out the memory controllers of tesla series(there was whitepaper), it can actually utilize that 6GB, also a note here, I mentioned this earlier, Titan will be relevant till 1018 2018, i.e 5 yrs instead of the standard 3yrs for high end gpu these days, that also comes in play with the Titan's value as a gaming card.
> 
> I think Titan=80-120% of 690, depending on games, also remember a very important fact, *SLI does not yield 100% scaling,* when you are comparing Titan to a 680, it may be 60-70% faster, but when you take into account the SLI, the Titan will have an extra edge over the 690, that's why we are seeing such odd benchmarks.




Well, the 7970 can utilize more than 3GB, particularly in BF3. And even the 680 can utilize more than 2GB, but not many games can push that far.



Bhargav Simha said:


> *Why is that previously people used to point out to compute as Advantage in AMD and Disadvantage in Nvidia and Now they completely ignore the Compute power of Titan?*
> Also why are not the power efficiency and heat generated important factors.... Dont you think the decreased cost of ownership and maintainance will be more advantage in long run; when compared to buying a GC for say 4k or even 10k less and paying extra for cooling and electricity bills?




That's because both the cards were on level in terms of price, not the same with Titan. And the power efficiency difference doesn't translate to huge savings in electricity bills, unless may be, you are gaming or folding 24x7. By the time you will save that 10k, your card will be too old to be worth of anything.

Regarding heat, again, unless you are really putting your card in a SFF case, it's hardly a concern.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 21, 2013)

We need better games 1st to fully utilize these beasts.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Well, the 7970 can utilize more than 3GB, particularly in BF3. And even the 680 can utilize more than 2GB, but not many games can push that far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost 60% less, something to think about, my current electricity bills go over 1k extra due to the PC only.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2013)

TDP is actually the rating of heat which needs to be dissipated by the cooler. It's not the power consumption of the chip although you can get an idea about it. Companies calculate TDP differently.

anyway, apparently these were posted on nVidia's website and then taken off.

*i.imgur.com/rLAiQVU.png


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Yeah they were taken off cause nvidia released a new driver for titan, probably 314.97 or something else. Thus the benchmarks were delayed until tomorrow.
I guess this is the only valid reason one could think off about the delay.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong:a single 7970 consumer about 280 W of power, so a cf should consume about 560 W of power. On the other hand gtx690 is rated at 300 W of power. If we assume titan to consume 350 W (although I believe it will consume much less) of power, even then there's a 210 W of power difference (of course at load).


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ico's image confirms my belief. Slower than the 690, but faster than the 680.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong:a single 7970 consumer about 280 W of power, so a cf should consume about 560 W of power. On the other hand gtx690 is rated at 300 W of power. If we assume titan to consume 350 W (although I believe it will consume much less) of power, even then there's a 210 W of power difference (of course at load).


7970GHz edition is the one that beats the 680, and it draws 300w.



pranav0091 said:


> Ico's image confirms my belief. Slower than the 690, but faster than the 680.


I believe Titan worst case 70%, best 120% of 690, SLI scaling is not even near 100%


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a card thats meant to be used either for Compute or in SLI. Thats the only reason IMO that its priced at $999 and the lower power consumption figures. Because a farm/multigpu setup with the Titan, say for animators/researchers rendering/calculating something makes a lot of sense with the scalability and lower power bills. Just my 2 cents. There is a good market for such cards.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

I have seen some Reviews of Crysis 3, which state that even 680 or 7970 cant play the game at the max. possible settings. And in enthusiast range its more about bragging rights and statisfaction of being able to play all games at highest settings for at least 2-3 years. The Titan is the only card at this moment which can do all that, along with low sound and heat dissipation and low power consumption. I think most of the people willing to buy a PC for 130k or 150k would definitely go for the titan.
This is going to be like 8800 which many people still use in their pcs for gaming..

BTW.. does any have an idea when the bench marks will be revealed....I am waiting for them eagerly.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

^ 
Actually, you can get a 690 which would be a better bet for gaming at this price point. Or two 680s.

I have access to a system with two 670 in SLI and it plays Crysis 3 beta at everything set to maximum without batting an eyelid @ 1080p.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Actually, you can get a 690 which would be a better bet for gaming at this price point. Or two 680s.
> 
> I have access to a system with two 670 in SLI and it plays Crysis 3 beta at everything set to maximum without batting an eyelid @ 1080p.




The 690 is same cost as Titan, however titan has more vram, lower power, heat etc and SLI or CF experience isnt same as a single GPU. Also 2 680's cost more than a single titan, not to mention requiring a better MB, PSU, cabinet and cooling.
The textures and graphics in Crysis 3 are much better than the beta... source "Totalbiscuit".


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, but a 690 will outperform a Titan in most games at the same price. Why would you buy a Titan then, unless of course you want an SLI setup?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Almost 60% less, something to think about, my current electricity bills go over 1k extra due to the PC only.


How did you measure it? Or an approximation?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> How did you measure it? Or an approximation?


A few months back, I went on a vacation, for a month or so(32 days), when the bill came later I just compared it to the other months and last year and calculated the difference in units consumed, the cost came out to be 1k appx, and yes, except me no one in my home gets to touch my PC(until I go to hyd later).

Also in this time, no other variables were present, like the fan wasn't spinning as its winter, the lights were turned on in normal manner, I did similar calculations before, the cost came out to be about 800-1000/ always, rough guess, but none the less a good guess.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

That's with PC completely turned off. How are you going to know about the differences across hardware?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2013)

Difference across hardware... hmm

50 watts difference, 8 hours a day (doesn't happen), 365 days a year?

0.05 * 8 * 365 = 146 units.

Rs. 5 per unit? Rs. 730...........in one year. lool.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> That's with PC completely turned off. How are you going to know about the differences across hardware?


My mistake, 



ico said:


> Difference across hardware... hmm
> 
> 50 watts difference, 8 hours a day (doesn't happen), 365 days a year?
> 
> ...


50w? More like 300w.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

*@ ico*

Ico i don't think units are constant these days. There are slab structures which are only rising.
It will be like Rs 5 for the first 50 units and rises when it crosses that barrier of  minimum units.
Since a typical house has a lot of other appliances and devices rather than a gaming pc only, the units will be on a rise constantly
and the minimum threshold will always be surpassed early in a standard house of four members or more. Not even taking into account of a geyser or an AC.

I can't give exact figures but this is how it is. The same reason why our member *S_V* bought a 55 inch lg led cinema 3d instead of Panasonic plasma 3dtv of same size.
The former has a max power consumption of 75 watts and the latter was 300+ watts. As per his calculations, the savings cannot be ignored due to the current rising tariffs in Hyderabad.

I guess the situation is same through out the country.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *@ ico*
> 
> Ico i don't think units are constant these days. There are slab structures which are only rising.
> It will be like Rs 5 for the first 50 units and rises when it crosses that barrier of the min units.
> ...


Its hell now in kolkata, 6/- is the base price, and we get 3-4k bills during summer 

And that too from one ac, and my PC, hence I was thinking about getting raspberry pi.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

300w means it uses .3 units per hour: So .3 * 10 hours * 30 days= 90 units. 90 * 6.50 = Rs. 585 per month. 7020 per year.. This means  upto 21060 for 3 years, average life time of a high end card...
Even at 5 per unit, this costs upto 16200 for 3 years or atleast 11k for 2 years..
This is only the diference caused by change in graphic card, add to that the cooling system  like fans, radiators etc....

Add to that gaming during weekends and holidays..


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 300w means it uses .3 units per hour: So .3 * 10 hours * 30 days= 90 units. 90 * 6.50 = Rs. 585 per month. 7020 per year.. This means  upto 21060 for 3 years, average life time of a high end card...
> Even at 5 per unit, this costs upto 16200 for 3 years or atleast 11k for 2 years..
> This is only the diference caused by change in graphic card, add to that the cooling system  like fans, radiators etc....
> 
> Add to that gaming during weekends and holidays..


My father would burn me in a stake or my landlord will evict me, also add to that the cost of buying a 2kw UPS


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 300w means it uses .3 units per hour: So .3 * *10 hours* * 30 days= 90 units. 90 * 6.50 = Rs. 585 per month. 7020 per year.. This means  upto 21060 for 3 years, average life time of a high end card...
> Even at 5 per unit, this costs upto 16200 for 3 years or atleast 11k for 2 years..
> This is only the diference caused by change in graphic card, add to that the cooling system  like fans, radiators etc....
> 
> Add to that gaming during weekends and holidays..




So you are gaming 10 hours per day? Brilliant.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> So you are gaming 10 hours per day? Brilliant.


And you don't?  

Realistically, one can game 2-4 hrs a day, and 10hrs at least in weekends, right now I have no GPU, hence the forums, else I'd been long gone playing Dead Space and Crysis, so average 5-6 hrs a day, not to mention the number will be significantly higher for guys in college etc.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

Why would any one buy a high end graphic card if not for playing, even I play for at least 6-7 hours after coming home from office and weekends are like nonstop marathons and adding to brothers or roommates who will use the comp in your absence.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Where from guys from college get money for their Titan?

And gaming roughly 10 hours per week.



Bhargav Simha said:


> Why would any one buy a high end graphic card if not for playing, even I play for at least 6-7 hours after coming home from office and weekends are like nonstop marathons and adding to brothers or roommates who will use the comp in your absence.




Year long? You Never go out or sleep for that matter?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

That gets me thinking. At an average of 15hrs of gaming per week @5rupee per unit and a power saving of 50w the savings would be 15*52*0.05*5 ~700-800 rupees per year. So for single card gaming, 690 is still a better bet even if the Titan is ~2.5-3k cheaper (which it isnt and we are not even talking about the performance drop).

And gaming 6-7 hrs on weekdays? What do these guys do with their life? I thought I gamed a bit at about 2 hrs on weekdays on average, this makes me look like a uber-noob


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

10 hours a week... my mom plays Tetris for more time than that in 3 days.
Every person  that I know of who is serious about games (Thats around 50-60 ppl), start gaming on friday evening and continue till sunday evening.. every week...
and we play only CS, DOTA and BF3... add to that ppl playing SC2 and COD..
Agree that all guys from college dont have that kind of money.. but this is about how a person who can afford say 30-50k for a GC will be better of buying a TITAN...even if its only one in a million. The rest who cant afford dont even have to think about it...


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Where from guys from *college get money for their Titan?*
> 
> And gaming roughly 10 hours per week.
> 
> ...


Where else. from their dads or if they do tuitions, I earned about 5k per month once from tuitions  



pranav0091 said:


> That gets me thinking. At an average of 15hrs of gaming per week @5rupee per unit and a power saving of 50w the savings would be 15*52*0.05*5 ~700-800 rupees per year. So for single card gaming, 690 is still a better bet even if the Titan is ~2.5-3k cheaper (which it isnt and we are not even talking about the performance drop).
> 
> And gaming 6-7 hrs on weekdays? *What do these guys do with their life?* I thought I gamed a bit at about 2 hrs on weekdays on average, this makes me look like a uber-noob


Better time management


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> *10 hours a week... my mom plays Tetris for more time than that in 3 days.*
> Every person  that I know of who is serious about games (Thats around 50-60 ppl), start gaming on friday evening and continue till sunday evening.. every week...
> and we play only CS, DOTA and BF3... add to that ppl playing SC2 and COD..
> Agree that all guys from college dont have that kind of money.. but this is about how a person who can afford say 30-50k for a GC will be better of buying a TITAN...even if its only one in a million. The rest who cant afford dont even have to think about it...



One, you are exaggerating. 
Two, *at the same price point,*the 690 is the card to go for over the Titan if gaming is the priority. Not saying the Titan is bad, just that its aimed at a different demographic.



tkin said:


> Better time management



Teach me master.. I have hardly gamed for an hour after getting a job :/


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> One, you are exaggerating.
> Two, *at the same price point,**the 690 is the card to go for over the Titan if gaming is the priority. Not saying the Titan is bad, just that its aimed at a different demographic.*
> 
> 
> ...


Are you feeling okay? Why would a sane person ditch a titan, which is lower power consuming card that will provide the same performance or near same performance without EVER having the issues of CF/SLI scaling or stutter, for a CF/SLI setup?


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 10 hours a week... my mom plays Tetris for more time than that in 3 days.
> Every person  that I know of who is serious about games (Thats around 50-60 ppl), *start gaming on friday evening and continue till sunday evening.. every week...*
> and we play only CS, DOTA and BF3... add to that ppl playing SC2 and COD..
> Agree that all guys from college dont have that kind of money.. but this is about how a person who can afford say 30-50k for a GC will be better of buying a TITAN...even if its only one in a million. The rest who cant afford dont even have to think about it...




How many hours actually they clock that is important. Out of those 48 hours, almost half will be gone towards sleep, bath, eating etc. And if they are students, weekends of at least 2 months will go for preparation of exams, meaning no or lesser gaming. And there will be a pretty significant difference in power consumption while playing CS as against BF3.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Are you feeling okay? Why would a sane person ditch a titan, which is lower power consuming card that will provide the same performance or near same performance without EVER having the issues of CF/SLI scaling or stutter, for a CF/SLI setup?



Two things
1) Price
2) Performance


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Where else. from their dads or if they do tuitions, I earned about 5k per month once from tuitions
> 
> 
> Better time management




You are about to join a job, will see your time management after a few months.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> You are about to join a job, will see your time management after a few months.


TCS Bench


----------



## nginx (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Where from guys from college get money for their Titan?
> 
> And gaming roughly 10 hours per week.



Online freelancing can net you a lot of money, specially because most clients pay in USD. PHP scripting, web designing, site template coding, SEO, small utility apps in Java/VB and all sorts of random jobs that a computer guy can do. I did it in my free time while doing BTech and made around a 110k. Bought a desktop for 80k with that and used the remaining 30k to buy a mountain bike


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

nginx said:


> Online freelancing can net you a lot of money, specially because most clients pay in USD. PHP scripting, web designing, site template coding, SEO, small utility apps in Java/VB and all sorts of random jobs that a computer guy can do. I did it in my free time while doing BTech and made around a 110k. Bought a desktop for 80k with that and used the remaining 30k to buy a mountain bike


And I made only 60k, FML


----------



## nginx (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> TCS Bench



Is bench guaranteed or are you just speculating? You could be drafted into a project team right after training, you never know


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

@ nginx:
You are talking about specific situations, not general ones. What will students of general streams do or medical students for that matter?

Anyway, back to the topic, enough OT. Otherwise, I have to lock the thread until the reviews start pouring.


----------



## nginx (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> And you don't?
> 
> Realistically, one can game 2-4 hrs a day, and 10hrs at least in weekends, right now I have no GPU, hence the forums, else I'd been long gone playing Dead Space and Crysis, so average 5-6 hrs a day, not to mention the number will be significantly higher for guys in college etc.



Wow you guys are hardcore gamers . I think I clock in 10 hours of gaming a month at most, no gaming at all in Jan & Feb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2013)

I game around 30 hours per week. HD7970 CF will consume 520 W (?) and single titan would consume 250 W,

power difference= 270 W
cash saved per year= ~ Rs.500 

That is not a lot op power saving, so choosing between titan and HD7970 CF will be purely a matter of personal concern, as both costs the same, I would definitely chose the Nvidia's solution.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> How many hours actually they clock that is important. *Out of those 48 hours, almost half will be gone towards sleep, bath, eating etc. And if they are students, weekends of at least 2 months will go for preparation of exams*, meaning no or lesser gaming. And there will be a pretty significant difference in power consumption while playing CS as against BF3.



   *images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/3/4/6/5/8/2/1/Lol-94249156205.jpeg

tell that to engineering students


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Apparently LinusTechTips posted a video review at 1600p which has been removed. You can check more here:-

[Various] Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Reviews

Here's the gist:-

*cdn.overclock.net/2/2e/500x1000px-LL-2e461578_LinusTech1600pTitan.png



anirbandd said:


> tell that to engineering students




if you don't even pee for 48 hours, you have to, at some point of time.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> tell that to engineering students


^
Three sets of exams in a semester and two semesters in an year =~ 6 weekends gone. Thats 1.5 months' weekends. Now I'd be really surprised if someone were gaming "all weekend" on those weekends as well when they have an exam the following monday and still pass engineering course in 4 years. Agreed that, that will be kind of made up for during the semester break, but still the statement is nearly accurate IMO.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder why the heck its taking so long for the reviews to appear??


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Guru3D's rumored numbers:-

*cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d67f573_Guru3dComparison.jpeg


*cdn.overclock.net/1/1f/1fe362ba_Guru3dComparison1920.jpeg


*Source*


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Three sets of exams in a semester and two semesters in an year =~ 6 weekends gone. Thats 1.5 months' weekends. Now I'd be really surprised if someone were gaming "all weekend" on those weekends as well when they have an exam the following monday and still pass engineering course in 4 years. Agreed that, that will be kind of made up for during the semester break, but still the statement is nearly accurate IMO.
> 
> 
> ...


Engineering students 

What study? What exam? Where?

And I only studied for 2 weeks before exams, that's it.



Skud said:


> Guru3D's rumored numbers:-
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


If this is true, it falls right in my predicted range, i.e 80-120% of 690, anyway lets wait for the real reviews, with possibly real whql drivers, this is a brand new architecture we're talking about.

*And note, the more the resolution, the more Titan shows it fangs, wonder what it could do on 3x1080p monitors  * (sarcasm) 

What the hell is wrong with the titan, slowing down as you crank up the res? The hell? Why can't it close the gap with the 690 when it's clearly doing so(increasing gaps) with the single GPU cards?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I wonder why the heck its taking so long for the reviews to appear??


Few reviews came up but were removed (as mentioned by skud) by Nvidia. Nvidia is preparing a new driver specifically for that card and they do not want any reviews to be posted without using that optimized driver, so Nvidia is postponing all reviews.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I wonder why the heck its taking so long for the reviews to appear??




May be the drivers. They have to justify the positioning of this product against the existing ones, which are running on far more mature drivers.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Engineering students
> 
> What study? What exam? Where?
> 
> And I only studied for 2 weeks before exams, that's it.



Twice a year right? That makes it four weeks, ~30 days (not weekends of four weeks, 8 days)
And never for any interim exams?

I was an engineering student too, not so long back. And I used to study only on the weekend preceding the exams. Still I couldnt game as much as I'd have liked. 

This will be my last OT post about this btw.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

First one 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN SLI & Tri-SLI Review | techPowerUp

They are here:

*www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled

*www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,1.html

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/1.html


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Yes, because techpowerup's reviews are up and running. 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/perfrel_1920.gif

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/images/perfwatt_1920.gif


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> How many hours actually they clock that is important. Out of those 48 hours, almost half will be gone towards sleep, bath, eating etc. And if they are students, weekends of at least 2 months will go for preparation of exams, meaning no or lesser gaming. And there will be a pretty significant difference in power consumption while playing CS as against BF3.



Buddy again I am not talking about college students.. even you said a college student cant afford high end cards. By your logic they wont be able to buy a 30k card too.
As any highend card this not one for masses.. but for enthusiast gamers. The thing is wether it is more vfm than a 690 or 7990.. a college student would never dream of getting them, if he has no time....

Please find me a serious gamer who sleeps more than 6 hours a day.... also a college student who is very much into games and is more into studies than games. Heck even I was detained for an year in college for bunking exams, playing games. And I know many kids doing the same in gaming zone around the city (Hyd).
Any serious gamer would log 6 hours easily every day and  Yes during weekends we do play for long hours sometimes 18 hours. You just need to pause the game to go to pee or eat. you dont shut down the whole system..
Dont you have any friends who are into CS, DOTA, BF3 etc.. ask them how long they play. I am talking about serious gamers... not casual gamers...


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^Yes, because techpowerup's reviews are up and running.


Close to my prediction(within 80-120% of 690), *BUT*  

Nice, but if it really costs $999 at launch, then its not that fast to justify the prices, would be if at at least had a positive, any positive(even 1%) lead over 690, but its overall 12% slower, so this should not be priced over $900, you give 10% less for 10% less performance.



Bhargav Simha said:


> Buddy again I am not talking about college students.. even you said a college student cant afford high end cards. By your logic they wont be able to buy a 30k card too.
> As any highend card this not one for masses.. but for enthusiast gamers. The thing is wether it is more vfm than a 690 or 7990.. a college student would never dream of getting them, if he has no time....
> 
> Please find me a serious gamer who sleeps more than 6 hours a day.... also a college student who is very much into games and is more into studies than games.* Heck even I was detained for an year in college for bunking exams,* playing games. And I know many kids doing the same in gaming zone around the city (Hyd).
> ...


Hell man, I game a lot, but still I was never that serious, you're pure hardcore.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2013)

Boo, Titan came up to be more of a computing champ than a gaming champ  Bring back the 690's.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Anandtech's results show it consistently slower than a pair of 680 or 7970GE across resolutions and settings. The pricing is simply not justified.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Boo, Titan came up to be more of a computing champ than a gaming champ  Bring back the 690's.


Bring back the 660Ti/HD7950


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

*@skud*

Exactly. I'm not impressed too Maybe the drivers are a bit early to exploit this thing.
Wonder why tomshardware haven't posted their review yet? I was interested in their compute benches.

Not worth for $999 now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Anandtech's results show it consistently slower than a pair of 680 or 7970GE across resolutions and settings. The pricing is simply not justified.


So, is the street price still $999?

Its simply a way for nVidia to cash in the broken tesla chips. The perf/watt and temps could entice lots of people though, but not as many as a 10% lead over 690 would have done.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Buddy again I am not talking about college students.. even you said a college student cant afford high end cards. By your logic they wont be able to buy a 30k card too.
> As any highend card this not one for masses.. but for enthusiast gamers. The thing is wether it is more vfm than a 690 or 7990.. a college student would never dream of getting them, if he has no time....
> 
> Please find me a serious gamer who sleeps more than 6 hours a day.... also a college student who is very much into games and is more into studies than games. Heck even I was detained for an year in college for bunking exams, playing games. And I know many kids doing the same in gaming zone around the city (Hyd).
> ...




Pausing online games? And do you think the power consumption is same while seeing the game menu and actually gaming?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

This was expected. I just want to see the compute performance. My guess is that it'll take a sizeable lead in that department. A lead that justifies the pricing. This monster was never really threatening the 690. It couldnt, its simply got fewer resources to do that. But compute results should be interesting.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> So, is the street price still $999?
> *
> Its simply a way for nVidia to cash in the broken tesla chips. *The perf/watt and temps could entice lots of people though, but not as many as a 10% lead over 690 would have done.




I am pretty much sure, this is the only real reason. 

\\much ado about nothing.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally toms 

Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent : GeForce GTX Titan: Putting Rarified Rubber To The Road


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Bring back the 660Ti/HD7950




Two 7950s should perform better than Titan, costing way less, and consuming almost same amount of power.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Two 7950s should perform better than Titan, costing way less, and consuming almost same amount of power.


FTS:
GK110 Steps Out: General-Purpose Compute : Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent

Suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Drivers are the culprit. It couldn't match amd's 7970ge in open-cl tests and crashed out in lot others.
Nvidia said they are working on a fix and soon it will be retested with new stable drivers.

It was really a flop show till now.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> FTS:
> GK110 Steps Out: General-Purpose Compute : Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent
> 
> Suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss




Anandtech posted they are having some problem with the drivers, at this moment the compute performance sucks big. Also 6gb RAM adds to nothing, even at Eyefinity resolutions.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Anandtech posted they are having some problem with the drivers, at this moment the compute performance sucks big. Also 6gb RAM adds to nothing, even at Eyefinity resolutions.



Yeah , theoretically it should not. The drivers are immature definitely. Toms also ran into problems.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah , theoretically it should not. The drivers are immature definitely. Toms also ran into problems.


I hope so, cause I read Tesla compute guides and this is nowhere near one


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

Folks at AMD are laughing their heart out after a really long time I guess.  BTW, what's HardOCP is doing? Still no review.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, thats disappointing.

But in real world tests, the Nvidia cards are leading. Makes me wonder about the ATI's benchmark results.


----------



## nginx (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Engineering students
> 
> What study? What exam? Where?
> 
> And I only studied for 2 weeks before exams, that's it.



You studied a LOT. I used to sit with the books only 3 days before the exam having never opened them once during the entire semester.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, thats disappointing.
> 
> But in real world tests, the Nvidia cards are leading. Makes me wonder about the ATI's benchmark results.




Where are getting that?


----------



## nginx (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Twice a year right? That makes it four weeks, ~30 days (not weekends of four weeks, 8 days)
> *And never for any interim exams?*
> 
> I was an engineering student too, not so long back. And I used to study only on the weekend preceding the exams. Still I couldnt game as much as I'd have liked.
> ...



I don't know anybody who ever studied for any internal exams.

Ok fair enough, last OT post. Hard to stop a flowing conversation though.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, thats disappointing.
> 
> But in real world tests, the Nvidia cards are leading. Makes me wonder about the ATI's benchmark results.




Where are getting that?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait, on pure compute this looks interesting:
AnandTech - NVIDIA


*Lets see if the drivers make any improvements, if you game only, forget Titan, if you do compute and can not shell out $3k for a Tesla, this could be interesting.*



Skud said:


> Where are getting that?


He means on pure pefomance basis Titan is the fastest single GPU card ever, and if Far Cry 3 2560x1600p is any indication you need Titan SLI to enjoy it fully on 3 monitors, if you're a rich guy who makes 15lpa though  

*PS: This is the ultimate thing for HTPC gamers, man look at it:*

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/system/FalconNW/TikiTitan/DSC_9557sm.jpg

*For $3000/- only * 

*www.anandtech.com/show/6763/highen...tor-geforce-titan-in-falcon-northwests-tiki/4


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

And this thread goes on for 5 pages - a product which, well...


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> And this thread goes on for 5 pages - a product which, well...


Does  come to your mind?


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> And this thread goes on for 5 pages - a product which, well...



Let's add some spice:- 

AMD working on Malta dual-chip card - 1GHz+ version of HD 7990

Lets hope this one won't require 04 power connectors.  Only this bit is important:-



> We have learned that AMD’s decision to push back the HD 8000 series launch is tactical and not technical in nature.



May be they just want to push nv to show their card first (pun intended), before releasing their own.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

If its performance is not going to improve with new drivers soon, then nvidia are definitely morons to price this at $999.
I don't see any reason to buy this now.

GCN looks like a better architecture. It handles everything well at lower pricepoints.
GCN 2.0 should be a good practical improvement.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> If its performance is not going to improve with new drivers soon, then nvidia are definitely morons to price this at $999.
> I don't see any reason to buy this now.
> 
> GCN looks like a better architecture. It handles everything well at lower pricepoints.
> GCN 2.0 should be a good practical improvement.


The same reason the 50k processors from Intel sell and for good numbers, like vertu phones(don't go that extreme).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm thinking Titan's aimed at 4K monitors. But hell, those benchmarks don't justify $999. Can't run BF3 at 100 fps? Fayl.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2013)

where is the "Titan is going to be faster than GTX 690" brigade?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

ico said:


> where is the "Titan is going to be faster than GTX 690" brigade?


Right here  

And then we did a flip, when nvidia did the


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 21, 2013)

If 2 Titans in SLI = 500W Power + All other stuff,Get ready for a 1000W PSU too.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> If 2 Titans in SLI = 500W Power + All other stuff,Get ready for a 1000W PSU too.


2 titans in SLI=3.5X7970, that is 1000W for GPUs itself, titan is unbeatable for performance per watt, it sucks for its price.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 22, 2013)

its amazing to see that how people are buying 1 lakh rigs and considering about electricity bills....

and i think with coming of new nuclear plants the ele bill will go down........


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> 2 titans in SLI=3.5X7970, that is 1000W for GPUs itself, titan is unbeatable for performance per watt, it sucks for its price.



So even a 1300W PSU wont suffice ? (I wonder...)


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its amazing to see that how people are buying 1 lakh rigs and considering about electricity bills....
> 
> and i think with coming of new nuclear plants the ele bill will go down........


I was just pointing it out, nowhere I said Titan was better, but for those running a folding, or rendering rig, 24x7 @ 300w(against 7970CF) comes to a great amount at the end of the year, 0.3kw/hr*24*365=2628kw~15k per year.

*HARDOCP is live:*



> Kyle’s thoughts: I want to comment and share opinion here on several fronts when it comes to GeForce GTX Titan. While you will find all kinds of rumors and statements made about the GK110 silicon, it was never meant to end up on a retail video card. What we are seeing in Titan is a reaction from NVIDIA to what it thought AMD was going to launch and NVIDIA did not want to be seen as having no answer. AMD has gotten a lot better in the last couple of years of holding its cards close to its vest and simply put NVIDIA read its competition wrong and felt as though it was going to be in a position that it had to have a new product; and it did not. So we have a Titan launch and AMD has nothing hardware-wise.
> 
> Titan is course a "halo product." Not a lot of folks go around throwing down $1000 on a video card, much less $3000 on 3-Way SLI. NVIDIA’s spin on Titan is that Titan was very much built to sell into the boutique system integrator market. GTX Titan is quite simply the world’s fastest and best performing single GPU gaming solution. Titan is tremendously quiet under load and will fit into systems that a GTX 690 will not. Titan’s elegant thermal solution will not exhaust heat into a chassis, like GTX 690. Titan’s new GPU Boost II system will allow system integrators to put together much more complex performance presets that are directly predicated on GPU temperatures and how fans ramp under load. This also allows system integrators to put this monster of a video card into some very small footprint systems that are just not doable with GTX 680 SLI and GTX 690. And while SLI has come a long ways in terms of working right, system integrators would rather have a single GPU solution when it comes to handling support with "non-DIYers" who buy these tremendously expensive boutique desktop computer gaming systems.
> 
> NVIDIA does not see Titan as part of its GTX 600 series product line. NVIDIA’s branding and message with GTX Titan are consistent. NVIDIA does realize that it is has a product that will only impact a niche of an already small niche when you look at the entire enthusiast video card market. The Titan is just too expensive to be considered by most as an actual option. On the other hand the Titan is "freakin’ awesome" and worthy of excitement. When we get down to looking at a product that likely should have never made it to market, NVIDIA has however given us what is likely one of the best looks at what we should expect from it going forward. Multi-gigabyte wide-bus frame buffers are looking to be the new norm and that is exciting. New NVIDAGPUs will likely inherit the much more granular sets of controls that we are seeing with Titan. And of course more shaders.



*hardocp.com/article/2013/02/21/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_video_card_review/11#.USaDGaX9YtV

*hardocp.com/images/articles/1361407369LgJkN5z5XL_11_1.gif

I don't get it, weren't hardocp always cheering for VFM? Why did they gave it gold then? Food for thought.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> Where are getting that?



I was looking at the photoshop results from that page (tomshardware) and the odd results in the winzip test. It really bugs me. I do know that there is some sort of tie up between Nvidia and Adobe (read about it somewhere), but the Winzip test is also proof enough that something is amiss. 
I doubt if a driver upgrade will seriously boost the Titan, but tbh I am pretty dissapointed at the compute scores. I expected this to be below 690 in gaming and top the compute charts.


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I was just pointing it out, nowhere I said Titan was better, but for those running a folding, or rendering rig, 24x7 @ 300w(against 7970CF) comes to a great amount at the end of the year, 0.3kw/hr*24*365=2628kw~15k per year.
> 
> *HARDOCP is live:*
> 
> ...




They were the last to publish the review, didn't compare with a 7970CF, and a week earlier they gave a Galaxy 660 Silver award based on $30 mail in rebate. Go figure.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2013)

Let us wait for the optimized driver to show their effect.

Let us wait for the optimized driver to show their effect.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 22, 2013)

Have doubt regarding the reviews... I saw benchmarks from "linustechtips" yesterday... They show that titan beats Aeries II in most of the tests, even at 1080p. An also it also shows that 660ti sli, beats both aeries and titan in most of the tests.
How can a sli of mid-range cards beat an Aeries II ?


----------

